# Quiiz about windows (not the MS kind)



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Since this is a word that gets kicked around whenever there's a post about making windows (Hello, Bruce and Peter), do you know the difference between a muntin and a mullion?

A muntin is a strip that separates individual panes of glass. Muntins exist because back in the day, it was difficult to get (or afford) large panes of glass, so a window was comprised of many small panes.

A mullion separates window units, not panes of glass.

Clear? (I just couldn't resist).


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, heck yeah, I mean the float glass process wasn't developed until the 1950's.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I hope there won't be a test later!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Now Joe that was a real Pane








Dennis


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I always knew you were a glassy guy, Dennis


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

YEP you can see right through me








Dennis


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

But what about: 
Transparency. 
Clarity. and 
Opalescence?


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer transparent aluminum...


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I prefer transparent aluminum..." 

Good stuff, but currently only Lt. Commander Montgomery Scott of Starfleet knows how to make it.









Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Transparency, Clarity and Opalescence--sounds like a good name for a railroad. The TC&O.


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

I should of thought of that!
But it wasn't on the Contractor's License Exam!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"This PC guy is not impressed."


----------

